# Views on FreeStyle Libre (study for parents and young people [England])



## flash-study (Feb 12, 2021)

Does your child use a FreeStyle Libre glucose monitor?
… Or have they stopped using one?
… Or did you choose not to take up FreeStyle Libre?

Would you be interested in talking to a researcher for 30-45 minutes about FreeStyle Libre?
We would like to speak with children and young people aged 8-18yrs with type 1 diabetes and parents of children aged 5-18 years.
Please click this link to find out more…
bristol.ac.uk/flash-study
or email us at: flash-study@bristol.ac.uk

*This study has been approved by @Josh DUK*


----------

